# Leichtbau-Aktion Zoo Python



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nach längerer Trialpause bin ich seit diesem Wochenende wieder fleissig am Trainieren. Ich bin das komplette Jahr bis jetzt nur MTB gefahren (Cross-Country, Marathon) und möchte meine Trialskills weiter auf dem gleichen Niveau halten, wenn nicht so gar verbessern.

Da ich mittlerweile dem Leichtbau an meinem MTB verfallen bin und da schon einiges gebastelt und verändert habe, kommt jetzt mein gutes alter Zoo! Python 2005 dran.

Ein Zielgewicht des Bikes habe ich mir noch nicht gesetzt. Das Ausgangsgewicht werde ich morgen posten.

Ich werde hier nach und nach immer wieder mal ein paar Bilder von diversen Basteleien, sowie Teilelisten posten. 

Bitte keine Diskussionen über Sinn oder Unsinn der Umbaumaßnahmen.

Leider habe ich kein Bild mehr von dem Bike vor dem Umbau, aber der ein oder andere müsste mein Bike mit den Sternchen und Felgenbändern in Pink noch kennen.

Morgen poste ich die ersten Bilder sowie Gewichte.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Weiss jemand von euch was ein Monty Eagle Claw-Hinterradreifen wiegt?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

krasse aktion , nen leichtbau getuntes streetbike


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> krasse aktion , nen leichtbau getuntes streetbike




was hast du den? darf man nur an koxx oder sonstigem leichtbau betreiben.


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Oktober 2008)

@ kermit was haste den so vor alles zu machen?


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Das Ziel habe ich mir noch nicht stecken können, weil ich noch nicht weiss, was es effektiv wiegt.

Ich hatte es mal auf 9,2 KG mit HS 33 vorne und hinten.

Demnach würde ich gerne 9,0 KG schaffen.

Habe heute auch schon 128 gramm gespart und habe noch sooooo viele Ideen.

MFG


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> was hast du den? darf man nur an koxx oder sonstigem leichtbau betreiben.



ist nur eher ungewöhnlich, da ich noch niemanden  gesehen habe der bei nem Deng fahrrad leichtbau betrieben hat


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Wenigstens geht mein Fahrrad, und ich muss es nicht aus Wut in den Verkaufe-Thread stellen. 

Habe eben nachgelesen dass der Eagle Claw HR-Reifen 1038 Gramm wiegen soll. Dann wird meine Wahl doch auf den Maxxis fallen. Wenn also jemand noch einen gebraucht oder neuen hat -> PN


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mein monty schon wieder aufgegeigt, hat mich zwar bisschen was an nerven und zeit und ideen gekostet, aber naja^^ maxxis, bitte nich , du schiebst dein rad jeden tag mit nem platten nach hause, das kann ich dir versichern 


durchschlagssicherheit = null


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin den Maxxis schon öfter gefahren, und habe ihn nicht platt bekommen.

MFG


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Oktober 2008)

mein bruder hat ihn als blutiger anfänger immer geplättet an bordstein kanten (genug Druck war immer drauf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smilymarco (12. Oktober 2008)

Jeden 2. Noppen vom Reifen abscheiden


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

... als Anfänger...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiÃ nicht ob ich AnfÃ¤nger bin, aber ich hab meinen hinten Sage und Schreibe an einem Trainingstag 3 mal platt bekommen-mit genÃ¼gend Luftdruck.
Bounce ist gut, aber an sonsten gibt es da nicht viel.

Schade, Maxxis taugt wohl, zumindest mir, nur am 26iger.


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ist nur eher ungewöhnlich, da ich noch niemanden  gesehen habe der bei nem Deng fahrrad leichtbau betrieben hat



doch hast du erinner dich mal an embsen an mein schwarzes adamant.


----------



## Monty98 (12. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wenigstens geht mein Fahrrad, und ich muss es nicht aus Wut in den Verkaufe-Thread stellen.
> 
> Habe eben nachgelesen dass der Eagle Claw HR-Reifen 1038 Gramm wiegen soll. Dann wird meine Wahl doch auf den Maxxis fallen. Wenn also jemand noch einen gebraucht oder neuen hat -> PN



Mein Eagle claw wog neu 998
du solltest nicht wegen ein paar Gramm (und in dem Fall sinds ja wirklich nur ein paar) auf einen VIIIEEEL besseren Reifen verzichten. Ich hatte beide und der der Monty ist in jedem Bereich besser.


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ein Kumpel von mir hat noch einen gebrauchten rumliegen, den frag ich mal.

Mein aktueller recht neuer Stiky wiegt 1120 gr.!!!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. Oktober 2008)

WTP - Weirwulf  \ 780gr.

(ich bin sehr zufrieden)


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

zeig mal ein bild bitte


----------



## Bike Lane (13. Oktober 2008)

das ist doch ein 26" reifen, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hab bei meinem rad ja nicht nur auf gewicht geachtet und fahre deßhalb den try-all in Kombination mit den Maxxis-Ultralight Schläuchen - auch hinten. Seitdem ich das Tesafilm durch ein richtiges Felgenband ersetzt habe kam es auch zu keinem Plattfuß.

Ich habe ja keine Ahnung wie groß Dein Budget ist ... insofern helfen natürlich nur gezielte Fragen bezüglich einzelner Parts. Ich hab mir die Zeit genommen über mehrere Tage den Leichtbau-Thread komplett durchzulesen und alle links anzuklicken.


----------



## siggi19 (13. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr gegen die maxxis habt.
ich bin anfänger und habe es noch nicht geschafft die zu plätten.

aber ich bin mal gespannt was du uns so zeigen wirst.

gruß siggi


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Den Leichtbau-Thread habe ich auch schon mehrmals komplett durch. Zudem bin ich seit nem halben Jahr im Leichtbauforum unterwegs.

Wie gesagt, heute gibt es die ersten Bilder, sowie Gewichte.

MFG

@ MisterLimelight: Was sind das für Pedalen die du fährst?


----------



## Smilymarco (13. Oktober 2008)

Magnesium Pedalen !

380g / Paar

Zu finden in der Preisspanne von 40 bis 90 Euro

Optional mit Titanachse von Koxx: 280 Euro oder bei Ebay für ca 100 (manchmal wenn man die Augen offen hält) von wellgo.
Gewicht: 299g


----------



## Bike Lane (13. Oktober 2008)

da braucht man eigentlich nicht die augen offen halten. hier zum beispiel aus hong kong: http://cgi.ebay.de/WELLGO-MG-1-MG1-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Oktober 2008)

http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&codp=423

...steht aber auch alles im leichtbau-thread


----------



## ecols (13. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ist nur eher ungewöhnlich, da ich noch niemanden  gesehen habe der bei nem Deng fahrrad leichtbau betrieben hat



du kennst flo wagner nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (13. Oktober 2008)

8,8 wars doch bei ihm zum schluss oder?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Oktober 2008)

entschuldigung xD dann gibt es halt  nich viele^^


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Aktuelles von heute:

Ahead-Kappe + Schraube ausgetauscht:
vorher: 18 gr.
jetzt:   16 gr. (wird noch gegen Aluschraube + Carbon-Kappe getauscht)

Abstandhalter der Try-All-Nabe hinten wurden gelocht: 
vorher: 11 gr.
jetzt:    6 gr.

HS33 Schrauben samt Abstandhalter erleichtert:
vorher: 47 gr.
jetzt:   41 gr. (Alu-Abstandhalter gesucht! ->PN)

Alles in Allem waren es heute nur Kleinigkeiten die gespart wurden. Habe heute aber die HS33-Leitung durch das Oberrohr gelegt. Leider konnte ich aufgrund einer fehlenden Magura-Olive die Arbeit nicht beenden (immer diese Pfennigsartikel!)

Desweiteren habe ich heute mal das Bike gewogen: 9,44 KG nach den ersten Umbaumaßnahmen.

@ Smilie: Die Magnesium-Pedalen von Wellgo (380 gr) fahre ich schon.

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Oktober 2008)

Mach doch mal eine Part Liste oder ein paar Bilder. Ich hab auch derzeit viel Zeit zum nachdenken wo und was man da Sparen kann. Da lässt sich doch was ergänzen


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin eben dabei die Liste samt gewichten zu erstellen.

kommt heute noch online.

MFg

Edit:
Habe eben noch schnell den Eagle Claw bekommen, und gewogen:
Stiky: 1120 gr.
Eagle Claw: 988 gr.


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist die Liste:

Überall wo noch kein Gewicht drin steht, muss ich noch wiegen.


----------



## Smilymarco (13. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @ Smilie: Die Magnesium-Pedalen von Wellgo (380 gr) fahre ich schon.
> 
> MFG



Ich fahr ab demnächst die Mag-TI-Pedale haha

Und schuld ist Bike Lane 

Sparen könntest du (je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben willst) mit Sicherheit noch bei den Speichen (TI-Speichen), alle möglichen Schrauben -> Titan

Löcher bohren ohne Ende in den Felgen und an sonst allen möglichen Stellen


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Geplant ist noch so einiges Marco,
nur fehlt mir momentan ein bisschen die Zeit das alles auf einmal umzusetzen.

Ihr dürft also gespannt sein...

MFG


----------



## Smilymarco (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich wirklich, ich komm demnächst mal wieder vorbei  Wird mal wieder Zeit.

Da is mal wieder Party und Trialen angesagt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (13. Oktober 2008)

ich misch mich mal ein
jetzt weiß ich nich wie dein style ist aber ich kann dir mal ein pic zeigen
sieht vllt nich ganz so stabil aus aber es hält.
is eine monty pro felge, mittlere lochreihe ist mit einem 10er bohrer gebohrt die seitlichen mit einem 7er bohrer. mehr trau ich mich aber nich.
is zwar nich die beste qualli aber man erkennt was es sein soll
und die hohlkammer werd ich wohl auch nich rausschneiden, es könnte etwas instabil werden.


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Was hast du effektiv an gewicht gespart?

Und was wiegt die Felge bzw. das Laufrad jetz?

MFG


----------



## kingpin18 (13. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne frage was hast du mit dem Echo ISIS lager gemacht das es 168g wiegt?


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ups da ist noch das Gewicht meines Isis Lagers von meinem MTB drin. Hatte ich wohl vergessen rauszulöschen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ein Echo-Tretlager wiegt? Finde nirgendswo mehr ein gewicht und will das nicht unbedingt rausbauen.

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Oktober 2008)

Was ist denn das bitte für ne Hope Scheibe? Die normale denk ich mal. Los, zack zack Floating Disc geholt oder Ashima da gehen nochmal ~25 gramm. (Fährste ja auch am Rocky )
Echo Schrauben raus, sind Edelstahl Teile sau schwer ----> Tiso Schrauben.

Rest schau ich mir nacher mal an, muss los.


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Hope-Scheibe bleibt erstmal dran, weil ich erst noch ein paar andere Sachen erledigen will.

Was die Achsschrauben anbelangt habe ich leider Gottes das Pech diese blöde M14er Aufnahme am Tretlager zu haben. 

Aber da wird auch noch ein anderes folgen. Weiss nur noch nicht genau welches.

Heute werden die nächsten 100 Gramm fallen, sofern ich zum schrauben kommen werde. Desweiteren wird es heute Fotos geben. 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (14. Oktober 2008)

Suche immernoch Monty Ti Vorbau + Ti Lenker!


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Oktober 2008)

M14 Kurbelschrauben Alu FSA

zur TI-Vorbau-Lenker Kombi.... musst wohl neu kaufen, da wirst noch Monate lang suchen.


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Oktober 2008)

Das glaube ich auch, weil irgendwie verkauft die Kombi nie jemand. Die muss dann wohl top sein 

Kann mir jemand mittlerweile sagen was ein Echo Innenlager ISIS wiegt?

Bin erstmal in der Werkstatt, heute mache ich auch noch die ersten Bilder.

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn du bis dezember warten kannst kannste meinen ti vorbau haben vom 221


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir das leider nicht ganz genau sagen, hab nur noch die "Bruchstücke" hier liegen. Kann mich aber waage an 284 gr Erinnern.(Echo Lager)

Jetzt stell mal die Bilder online, bin gespannt und WILL NICHT WARTEN!!!


----------



## Scrat (14. Oktober 2008)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen schon durch Alu- bzw. Titanschrauben ersetzt (Bremsgriff-Befestigung Alu, Lenkerklemmung, Bremssockel etc. Ti)?

Bei den Pedalen den äußeren Rand wegnehmen (Heiko weiß, was ich meine und hat bestimmt ein Bild, oder?).

Vorbau: Auf Kralle, Schraube und Aheadkappe verzichten? Kann aber sein, daß sich der Steuersatz häufiger lockert...

Ansonsten weißt Du doch aus dem Leichtbauforum eh schon die heißen Tipps und kannst hier mal was rauslassen 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Oktober 2008)

ich poste mal ein bild vom meinem rad mit neue gabel wenn sie da ist hab auch schon fast alles gemacht os weit wie das geld da war. wenn du ti schrauben kaufen willst kann  ich dir actionsports empfehlen ist günstig und schnell im versand

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...nium-Disk-Brake-Schrauben-8er-Set::10789.html 
http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...ow-Profile-Disk-Schrauben-6er-Set::12106.html

gruß marcel


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Oktober 2008)

Sooo komme eben (ungeduscht) aus der Werkstatt

Heute ist folgendes passiert:
Rockgrips 4 mm Griffe montiert: 16 Gramm
Magura HS 33 frisch befüllt und montiert
- Kool Chain Kette breit gegen schmal getauscht: - 29 gramm
- Schwalbe Mow Joe erleichtert: - 3 Gramm
- Monty Eagle Claw montiert: - 132 Gramm
- Felgenflanken an der VR-Felge gelocht, Felgenflanken abgeschliffen: - 12  Gramm

Ergebnis: 9,22 KG fahrfertig

und ich habe noch zig Ideen.

Auf eure Posts geh ich gleich ein, wenn ich geduscht habe.

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Kool Chain Kette breit gegen schmal getauscht: - 29 gramm



waaaahhhh!!!

naja... hier das Bild zu den getunten Pedalen (hab grad kein besseres gefunden)


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Oktober 2008)

warum waaahhh???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (14. Oktober 2008)

Um mal auf die vielen Posts einzugehen:

@ Scrat: Die üblichen Verdächtigen (Vorbauschrauben, Disc-Schrauben, Radschrauben) werden erst später ersetzt. Solange ich noch was am Rahmen bzw. an den Anbauteilen an Gewicht rausholen kann. Kaufe ich erstmal keine neuen Teile.
Was das entfernen der Aheadkralle und der Aheadkappe angeht: Habe ich an meine MTB gemacht und da funktioniert es nicht so besonders, weil es sich immer wieder mal lockert. Darum bleibe ich beim Trial bei der kralle, werde die Aheadkappe aber noch weiter tunen und eine Aluschraube kommt oben auch noch rein.

Die Pedalen werde ich noch leichter machen, hatte ich heute eigentlich auch vor, aber es hat mal wieder die Zeit gefehlt. Beeinträchtigt das absägen des Käfigs die Standflächengröße merkbar? Was bringt dieses Tuning an Gewichtsersparnis, wenn ich den Käfig wie oben auf dem Bild kürze und die Pedalenmitte (wo die achse durchläuft) schmäler feile?

Übrigens Titanschrauben gibt es bei Best-Bike-Parts auch sehr günstig. 

@ Mr. Mütze: wann wäre der vorbau genau verfügbar?

@ Bikefuhrpark: Sorry Bilder habe ich gemacht, aber keinen Kartenleser hier ...      Danke für das Gewicht des Tretlagers.


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Oktober 2008)

Brauche noch folgende Infos von euch:

Gewichtsunterschied 12 Zähne TryAll Ritzel gegen 12 Zähne Alu-Ritzel ?

Haltbarkeit FSA Platinum Pro Tretlager ?

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Gewichtsunterschied 12 Zähne TryAll Ritzel gegen 12 Zähne Alu-Ritzel ?
> 
> Haltbarkeit FSA Platinum Pro Tretlager ?



ca. 18g Unterschied....

hab das FSA Platinum TI.... einmal Lager getauscht seitdem keine Probleme (1Jahr)


zum "waaaahhh" -> breit gegen schmale Kette tauschen...


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Oktober 2008)

Naja dann verschiebe ich das nochmal mit dem Ritzel, gibt erstnoch genug andere Sachen zum Tunen 

Was wiegt dein FSA? Wo hast dus her? 

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Naja dann verschiebe ich das nochmal mit dem Ritzel, gibt erstnoch genug andere Sachen zum Tunen
> 
> Was wiegt dein FSA? Wo hast dus her?
> 
> MFG



mein FSA wiegt unter 200.... ich glaube 193g...

zb. hier
http://www.bikeimperium.de/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=160&products_id=3124&osCsid=eb537b6bf152821a013ffeba232ab70e

den genauen Shop weiss ich nicht mehr.... aber hab es damals für 109Euro gekauft.


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Oktober 2008)

Da kann ich mir auch das vom Felix holen, das wiegt 199 Gramm und kostet um die 90 â¬.

Ãbrigens komme ich eben von der 1. Testfahrt und es hÃ¤lt alles und funktioniert super.

Die Ã¼ber 400 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis macht sich auf jeden bemerkbar. Wie wird das erst, wenn da noch ein paar hundert Gramm fehlen.

Die Bilder kommen auch gleich online, allerdings in einer schlechten QualitÃ¤t weils schon so dunkel war.

Da ich noch den Rockring wechseln will, stellt sich mir die Frage:
Den halben von Try-All oder den halben von Trialtech (event. die Titanversion)...

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Oktober 2008)

So hier erstmal die (noch nicht fertige) VR-Felge:

Gewicht bis jetzt: 724 Gramm ohne Felgenband und Schrauben









So soll es werden:





Oder meint ihr ich könnte noch mehr wegnehmen ?

Hier die im Oberrohr verlegte Leitung:









Ich muss mir nur noch was überlegen, um die Leitung am Rahmenein- und ausgang vorm Scheuern zu schützen.

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Oktober 2008)

Schau mal mein TryAll Laufrad, ich hab da schon Ordentlich Gewühtet. Wird auch nicht geschont das Teil 
Schau das Du vielleicht ein Leichteres bekommst. Ich hatte ja mal Dein Monty Vr. erworben, das wiegt ca. 560 gramm!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. Oktober 2008)

die Felge is richtig sexy xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Oktober 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> die Felge is richtig sexy xD


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Oktober 2008)

um mal ein bisschen schwung in die ganze Sache zu bringen....

VR-Laufrad 519g









HR Felge 352g eine TryAll hOle aus stabilerem Alu  (ECHO 06)




und noch der Fräßtisch an dem die Felgen getunt wurden...


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Oktober 2008)

das ist doch bitte nciht der schlauch der da raus guckt oder 
nimm man anstendiges tesa film was straff auf der felge ist!!!


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Oktober 2008)

Den Schlauch drückt es echt schon heftigst raus 

aber echt heftig, was du da vollbracht hast. Ganz so schlimm soll es bei mir nicht werden.

Ich werde die Felgen-Innenseite noch entlacken und die noch so auffeilen wie oben schon gezeigt. Mal schauen wo ich rauskomme.

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> das ist doch bitte nciht der schlauch der da raus guckt oder
> nimm man anstendiges tesa film was straff auf der felge ist!!!



Tesa es gibt noch leichtere Sachen...

das Problem war, dass kurzeitig 2,5 bar drin waren...


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Oktober 2008)

aso ok das bissel viel luft was ist den noch leichter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Oktober 2008)

Ufffttzzz 
So einen Tisch brauch ich auch! Sag mal,würdeste auch auf Bestellung Felgen machen? Falls ich mal welche brauche


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ufffttzzz
> So einen Tisch brauch ich auch! Sag mal,würdeste auch auf Bestellung Felgen machen? Falls ich mal welche brauche



ja...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich Beteilige mich mal ein bisschen an Deiner Aktion. Regt mich grade auch zum Bauen an.

Hier mal meine 2 Experimente: 
Hope Hebel mit 16,9 gr. (-4,3gr.)
A-Head Kappe TryAll NUC 5,1 gr. (-ca.4,9 gr./ Weiß das nicht mehr genau)
Aber ich seh noch ein bisschen Potenzial bei Beidem 

Handy Bilder Sucken ich weiß das...


----------



## Exekuhtot (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich befürchte, dass der Hebel nicht lange halten wird. Bei der Bremse wäre ich eh lieber zurückhaltend.


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Oktober 2008)

und der hebel soll halten??


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Oktober 2008)

Das wird sich zeigen ob der Hält, sehe aber da keine Probleme.Klar,in der Neigunng Schwächen war Clever aber ich musste das einfach mal Probieren 
Wenn der Kaputt geht werd ich es Berichten.


----------



## KermitB4 (16. Oktober 2008)

Bin gerade etwas zu faul zum Suchen,

was wiegen VP-Pedalen ohne Innenkäfig?

P.S. Die Aheadkappe sieht gut aus! Gefällt mir.

MFG


----------



## kingpin18 (16. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas zu faul zum Suchen,
> 
> was wiegen VP-Pedalen ohne Innenkäfig?
> 
> ...



400g  das Paar


----------



## KermitB4 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hmm nicht gerade zufriedenstellend....

Sind die von dir noch voll intakt, die du im Bikemarkt anbietest? Auch die Lagerung noch ok?

Immerhin sind die dann 50 gramm leichter als meine aktuellen Wellgo-Pedalen.

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Oktober 2008)

also meine cmp pedale normal plattform mit kugel ager wiegen jetzt beide zusammen knapp 400 gramm. bilder kommen noch. nartürlich gelöchert und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (19. Oktober 2008)

So, ich bin wieder da.

Und werde heute wieder ein bissi Trialen, mit neuen VP-Pedalen - mal schauen was ich da an gewicht noch rausholen kann.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Oktober 2008)

Aktuelles aus Kermits-Bastelstube:

Wellgo Magnesium-Pedalen: 450 Gramm getauscht, gegen:

VP-Pedalen (TryAll, schwarz)
Gewicht vorher: 450 Gramm 
Gewicht aktuell: 397 Gramm
Ersparnis: 53 Gramm

Aheadkappe gegen Carbonausführung getauscht:
Gewicht vorher: 9 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell: 3 Gramm
Ersparnis: 6 Gramm

Löcher in der VR-Felgenflanke verdoppelt
Gewicht vorher: 725 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell: 715 Gramm
Ersparnis: 10 Gramm

Ersparnis gesamt heute: 69 Gramm

Gewicht aktuell: 9,15 KG (tendenz weiterhin fallend)

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Oktober 2008)

Wieder mal getunt:

Steuerrohr am Rahmen ausgefräst: Gewichtsersparnis ca. 25 Gramm

Gewicht aktuell: 9,13 KG (weiterhin fallend)

Hier mal der genaue Arbeitsablauf:

- Gabel und Steuersatz ausbauen (Lagerschalen hab ich montiert gelassen)
- Rahmen einspannen (natürlich nur leicht, zur seitlichen Führung)
- die beiden inneren Löcher im Steuerrohr zukleben und Klebeband vor mechanischer Beschädigung schützen
- 4 Stück Löcher mit einem 4 mm Bohrer in jede Ecke bohren
- die Löcher auf 10 mm vergrößern
- Stichsäge mit Metallsägeblatt ansetzen und grob ausschneiden
- soweit es geht mit der Stichsäge arbeiten, erspart lästiges Feilen
- eben feilen mittels Flachfeile (Darauf achten, dass keine Überstände da sind)
- Ausfräsung polieren, damit es zum Gesambild des Rahmens passt.
- alles wieder montieren

So sah beim mir die Werkbank danach aus:





So das Endergebnis:





So im montierem Zustand:





(Fotos sind in einer gewohnt bescheidenen Qualität)

Insgesamt habe ich für die Prozedur ca. 2 Stunden (inkl. Aufräumen) gebraucht.

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (20. Oktober 2008)

genau so hab ich das auch gemacht sieht gut aus.


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Oktober 2008)

Danke dir.

Ohne so manchen Tipp von dir , wäre es nicht so gut geworden.

MFG


----------



## gatto1410 (21. Oktober 2008)

..grrrr,dat hab ick auch noch vor..ergebnis is aber schick..


----------



## *George* (21. Oktober 2008)

Sieht sehr geil aus! Ich glaub ich muss auch mal anne werkbank


----------



## konrad (21. Oktober 2008)

aus dem tretlagergehäuse kannste auch noch so'n streifen rausnehmen...


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke für euer Lob, gleich werde ich die 1. Testfahrt machen.

@ Konrad: Markiere mal bitte den Teil den du meinst.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iller_tiller (21. Oktober 2008)

mal ne frage zwischendurch:
wie hastn du die magura leitung durchgefriemlt bekommen? löcher rein un mit ner pinzette das kabel ausm rahmen gefummelt?


----------



## trialisgeil (21. Oktober 2008)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> mal ne frage zwischendurch:
> wie hastn du die magura leitung durchgefriemlt bekommen? löcher rein un mit ner pinzette das kabel ausm rahmen gefummelt?



Ich schätz mal mit nem Draht oder?


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

konrad meint den teil unten wo die rahmen nummer drauf steht und dann so längs nen schnitt setzen ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das das dann immer sehr dreckanfälig ist

ich suche mal foto


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Oktober 2008)

Monsieur Gilles Coustellier...


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

genau das bloß halt schöner muss das werden!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Oktober 2008)

lol, die löcher in der felgenflanke, wieviel bringt das 2  gramm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (21. Oktober 2008)

Die Leitung habe ich einfach ohne die Magura Tüllen mit etwas geduld und Spucke durchgeschoben und am anderen Ende mit einer Pinzette raus gezogen.

Latürnich von oben nach unten. Draht braucht man nicht.

Naja das Loch unten im Tretlagerbereich halte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Wie schon oben genannt wurde. Ist ziemlich dreckanfällig und Tretlager sind eh immer so anfällig...

@ Velpke-Burli: Das hat bis jetzt 20 Gramm gebracht.


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Oktober 2008)

nochmal 2...











das mit dem Dreck, könnte man lösen wie mit dem Steuerrohr-Loch... durchsichtiges Klebeband zb.

wobei ob das ganze die 5g Wert ist...


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Oktober 2008)

Nö für 5 Gramm, die ich "nur" am Rahmen sparen würde ist mir das nix.

Hier übrigens nochmal zwei aktuelle Bilder meiner VR-Felge:









MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Oktober 2008)

Neue Bilder aus der Werkstatt :

Habe heute die Echo Lite Gabel mit einem Loch in der Mitte versehen. Auf dem Foto sind noch die Aufkleberreste von meinen Strass-Steinchen zu sehen, das sind keine zusätzlichen Löcher. Ich bekomme nur den Dreck nicht mehr runter... 
Gewicht vorher: 843 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell: 839 Gramm
Ersparnis: 4 Gramm









Außerdem habe ich meine Pedalen noch etwas weiter getunt. Da die Käfige von den VPs total demoliert waren, habe ich heute andere dran gebaut.
Gewicht vorher: 397 Gramm / Paar
Gewicht aktuell: 361 Gramm / Paar
Ersparnis: 36 Gramm









Ich werde die Tage das Gewicht der Pedalen um weitere 4 Gramm drücken.

Aktuelles Gesamtgewicht: 9,09 KG


----------



## tha_joe (23. Oktober 2008)

Denkst nicht dass an der Gabel mehr geht? Also meine Monty TI Gabel hat da drei Bohrungen, andere Gabeln haben da sogar ein ganzes Dreieck als Aussparung. Ich glaub da könnte man noch mehr Material nehmen, oder? Gruß Joe


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Oktober 2008)

Würde eventuell gehen, nur bin ich bei der Gabel etwas vorsichtig. Das tut verdammt weh, wenn die beim VR-Gappen bricht.

Ich mache jetzt gleich erstmal eine kurze Tesfahrt und schaue ob die Pedalen so gehen.

Heute abend wird es neues geben...

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Oktober 2008)

Heute habe ich nur Kleinigkeiten am Bike gemacht. 

- Bremsleitungshalterungen weggeschliffen + poliert

Detailbild:




Oberrohr:




CNC-Verstrebung ausgefräst (kleines Loch)









Gesamtgewicht beläuft sich immernoch auf 9,09 KG

Als nächstes wird ein Monty Ti Vorbau samt Titanschrauben den Zoo-Vorbau ablösen. Lenker wird später folgen.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie komm ich mir fast so vor, als wenn ich mich mit mir selbst unterhalten würde.

Schreibt doch mal etwas mehr!!!! Gebt mir denkanstösse und konstruktive Kritik!!!!

Denkt ihr ich kann überhalb des Tretlagers das große Loch noch etwas vergrößern, nicht komplett sondern nur ein Ring ?

MFG


----------



## Monty98 (23. Oktober 2008)

du findest sicher Rockringe die bis zu 50g leichter sind.


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde das iss bis jetzt schon echt geil geworden 

weiter so

Außerdem: jeder der mit leichtbau nicht allzuviel am Hut hat der aber gerne auch leichtbau an seinem rad machen will bracuh sich nur diesen thread angucken...

immer schön alles mit erklärungen und ersparnis
TOP

danke 


Weiter so
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (23. Oktober 2008)

@ Monty98

ein neuer Rockring wird auch noch kommen, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass der sooo schwer ist.

Was denkt ihr, was das teil wiegt? Abbauen von der Kurbel will ich ihn nicht.

@ JP Danke für das Lob. Ich werde mich bemühen weiter zu machen.

MFG


----------



## konrad (23. Oktober 2008)

ich denk mal,dass dein RR in der gleichen liga wie der 74kinz RR mitspielt-sprich ~95g!wenn de dir da so'n neuen ECHO SL RR oder einen von Trialtech holst,kannste locker flockige 60g sparen!

und was mir noch aufgefallen is-du könntest vllt noch den CNC-yoke aufbohren.is ja genug material da.einmal an den seiten und dann evtl auch richtung tretlager,sodass das tretlager von hinten offen ist...müsste man auf der seite davor,bei dem 3.bild gut sehen-is der Ozonys-rahmen von Stan Shaw und es scheint zu halten...


----------



## konrad (23. Oktober 2008)




----------



## KermitB4 (23. Oktober 2008)

@ Konrad

Danke für die Tipps, ich muss mir den Rahmen mal genauer in dieser Region anschauen. Wie hast du das mit der Kettenstrebenseite gemeint?

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2008)

mein durchbohrter echo ring wiegt ca 50 gramm oder so


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Oktober 2008)

Bist ja Ordentlich dabei, werd nacher noch ein paar Sachen schreiben.


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Oktober 2008)

und ich geh penn


----------



## Trialstriker (24. Oktober 2008)

bis jetzt finde ich das geschoss schon heiß

und mal sehen wo du dann gewichttechnisch angekommen bist wenn du fertig bist


----------



## bikersemmel (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd empfehlen, 
den Rahmen kurz vor dem nächsten Wiegen 
gegen einen Koxx XTP auszutaschen. 
Das spart Gewicht und Arbeit;-)

P.S. Sehr cooles Projekt. weiter so.
Pass nur auf dass dir die Karre bei der Jungfernfahrt nicht auseinanderbricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (24. Oktober 2008)

@kermit: ich meinte diese stelle des Yokes an deinem ZOO!...der is ja recht groß dimensoiniert,also könnten da ein paar dicke löcher rein


----------



## konrad (24. Oktober 2008)

habs mal angezeichnet


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Oktober 2008)

Was meint der Rest zu diesem Vorhaben?

@ Trialstriker: Danke für das Lob
@ Semmel: Das mit dem XTP habe ich jetzt einfach mal überlesen. Es gibt keine Jungfernfahrt weil das Teil nach jeder Umbauphase schon wieder gefahren wird.

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Oktober 2008)

Bohr da besser keine Löcher rein. Das bringt erstens nicht viel und 2tens ist die Relation von Gewicht zu Stabelitätseinbussen denn Aufwand nicht Wert (wie ich finde).

Spar lieber an Bauteilen die man mit recht geringem Buget austauschen kann sollte der Bohrer oder die Feile einmal zuofft Benutzt worden sein.

Vielleicht noch ein paar Sachen:

Hs33 Hebel Schälle Löchern oder gar Aussparung Fräsen.
Alu/Ti Schrauben verbauen

Wenn ein bisschen Geld über ist schau dich dochmal in der Echo SL Reihe um, grade was Naben angeht


----------



## kingpin18 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde den Rahmen so lassen und die Felgen fertig Feilen so wie du schon angefangen hast. Dann bist du auch schon unter 9kg wie du wolltest.

Gruß


----------



## konrad (24. Oktober 2008)

die ECHO SL rahmen sind doch auch am Yoke gelöchert,genauso wie das Coust V2,welches an der stele auch 2 große schlitze hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (24. Oktober 2008)

..rahmen würd ick och lieber lassen..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Oktober 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> die ECHO SL rahmen sind doch auch am Yoke gelöchert,genauso wie das Coust V2,welches an der stele auch 2 große schlitze hat



SL Rahmen sind grade auch erst raus. Nur weil ein Hersteller das so hinstellt, muss das noch lange nicht Halten 
Übers Coust kann ich nichts sagen, aber denke mal das die Rahmen auch dafür ausgelegt sind da Löcher zuhaben.


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wow die Posts von euch werden ja langsam mehr *froi*

Also die Kettenstreben werde ich definitiv nicht bohren.

Nächste Woche wird es eine größere Neuerung an meinem Bike geben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Oktober 2008)

Was denn? Ti Lenker Vorbau Kombo?


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Oktober 2008)

Aktuell:

Rahmen auf einer Seite weiter ausgefräst, andere Seite wird später gemacht:




Weiter werde ich hierbei allerdings nicht gehen.

Pedale weiter erleichtert + poliert:
Gewicht vorher: 181 Gramm / Stück
Gewicht aktuell: 178 Gramm / Stück
Ersparnis: 3 Gramm / Stück









Ehrlich gesagt habe ich heute auf den Pedalen gestanden und mir eingestehen müssen, dass sie zu schmal sind. Meine TryAll Kurbeln tragen durch ihre ausladende Bauweise ebenfalls dazu bei. Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur Gewöhnungssache. Mal sehen...

Gesamtgewicht aktuell: 9,08 KG

MFG


----------



## iller_tiller (24. Oktober 2008)

das mit den löcher is echt nicht so ne pralle idee. das mag vielleicht halten, aber der rahmen verliert an steifigkeit, so das du mehr energieverlust durch verformung erleiden must. 
eine alternative zu löcher wäre eine reduzierung der wandstärke. das mach den rahmen nicht so derbe weich wie löcher. löcher sind echt *******.


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, an den Kettenstreben mach ich nix. Gibt noch genüg andere Posten zum Sparen.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Oktober 2008)

Damit der Thread bis zur nächsten größeren Umbauaktion in der Versenkung verschwindet, gibts hier erstmal zwei Bild vom Gesamtbike:

Hatte vergessen die Hope-Leitung noch richtig fest zumachen.









Ich hoffe, dass bis Ende der Woche ein Paket bei mir angekommen ist ... 

MFG


----------



## trialisgeil (27. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass bis Ende der Woche ein Paket bei mir angekommen ist ...



Oh und was denn??? Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter!


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hatte vergessen die Hope-Leitung noch richtig fest zumachen




lass sie einfach gleich weg....  und gönne dir für 6 eine leichte Leitung

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/996/kw/Hope_Kunststoffleitung_-_Meterware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. Oktober 2008)

ja eine Funk-Bremse! 

Was war nochmal die Gewichtsersparnis mit der Plastikleitung?

Wie verändert sich der Druckpunkt?

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Oktober 2008)

Bin zwar auf dem Sprung, aber wollte euch nur noch schnell sagen, dass ich heute ca. 90 Gramm gespart habe.

Somit sollte ich bei 9,0 KG angekommen sein. Näheres gibts allerdings erst heute abend.

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Oktober 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> ja eine Funk-Bremse!
> 
> Was war nochmal die Gewichtsersparnis mit der Plastikleitung?
> 
> ...



ersparnis sind aufjedenfall über 20g... genau weiss ich es nichmehr aber in 2Tagen kann ich es dir sagen.

Druckpunkt ist exakt identisch...


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja gib mir mal bescheid.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Oktober 2008)

HURRA!!!! Es ist geschafft. Die 9,00 KG stehen endlich auf der Waage.

Die oben genannten letzten 90 Gramm habe ich durch entfernen des Brakeboosters und den dazugehörigen Abstandhaltern gewonnen.

Aber keine Sorge, das Thema Leichtbau wird jetzt nicht an den Nagel gehängt, es geht einfach weiter  

---> Nächstes Ziel: 8,8 KG

Bilder gibts morgen oder so.

MFG


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Oktober 2008)

glückwunsch

kannste jetzt nochmal nen bild vom kompletten bike wie es jetzt da steht posten? 

lg Josch


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Oktober 2008)

wie oben geschrieben, Bilder gibts morgen

MFG


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Oktober 2008)

ups nicht gesehen  sry


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Oktober 2008)

Hope Stahlflexleitung... 55g  (Standartlänge ca. 1m)
Hope Plastikleitung...12g  (selbe länge)

43g sinnvolle erspart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (29. Oktober 2008)

und wer baut mir die leitung um?

MFG


----------



## curry4king (30. Oktober 2008)

lol so schwer ist das doch net


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Oktober 2008)

curry4king hat recht...


du besorgst dir zur sicherheit DOT 4 (falls du zuviel daneben schüttest beim wegmachen und hinmachen) (gibts in jedem Motorradladen)

dann machst du unten die "silberne Überstülp" Mutter weg unter der sich der Anschluss und der Klemmring befindet... den Klemmring vorsichtig mit nem schmalen Schraubenzieher aufbiegen... 

danach über die neue Plastikleitung den Klemmring und die "silberne Überstülphülse" an die Leitung... das ganze wieder festschrauben.

dann die seitliche Entlüftungsschraube aufmachen... Spritze mit neuem DOT4 rein - oben deckel auf und einmal durchdrücken...

und ganz wichtig!!! Bremsbeläge raus und alles weit entfernt von der Scheibe machen...


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ok, werde ich eventuell mal demnächst in Angriff nehmen.

Heute gibt es dicke Neuigkeiten:

Es sind 2 Pakete angekommen. Eines von Monty und eines von einem sehr freundlichen Forumsmitglied 

Inhalt in Paket 1:





Inhalt in Paket 2:

















Die Felgen werden demänchst irgendwann verbaut.

Monty-Teile sind eben montiert worden.

Gesamtgewicht aktuell: 8,93 KG 

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, noch die Gewichte:

Vorher: Zoolenker 306 gr.
Aktuell: Monty 221 Ti 280 gr.
Ersparnis: 26 gr.

Vorher: Zoo Vorbau 228 gr.
Aktuell: Monty 221 Ti 187 gr.
Ersparnis: 41 gr.

Gesamtersparnis: 67 gr.

Testfahrt erfolgt just in dem moment!

MFG


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Felgenfarbe ist sehr geil....ach ja... die Löcher hat der glotz fein gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (30. Oktober 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> curry4king hat recht...
> 
> 
> du besorgst dir zur sicherheit DOT 4 (falls du zuviel daneben schüttest beim wegmachen und hinmachen) (gibts in jedem Motorradladen)
> ...



http://www.polo-motorrad.de/group/1...i1.page/3/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html

Sie haben auch DOT 5.1 für 7,95 vielleicht hast du ja ein Shop in deiner nähe.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. Oktober 2008)

Wat bist Du denn für einer??? Leg die Felge mal auf die Waage


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss das Gewicht der Felgen, ihr nur nicht.

Das ist das erste was ich mache, wenn ich neue Ware bekomme -> directly auf die Waage 

Felge vorne: 384 Gr.
Felge hinten: 438 Gr.

MFG


----------



## curry4king (30. Oktober 2008)

bei der felge geht aber noch was


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre immer nur "An der Felge geht noch was"

An folgenden Teilen geht noch viel viel mehr:

-Tretlager
-Kurbeln
-Pedalen
-Steuersatz
-Gabel (aber die bleibt)
-Rahmen

MFG


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Oktober 2008)

naja , ich glaub bei Titan schrauben hört der spaß auf, oder ?


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Warum ?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Oktober 2008)

da muss man doch ein wenig tief in die tasche greifen ? oder etwa nicht  
ok, wer das geld hat^^


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man die schweineteuren TryAll-Titanschrauben nimmt wirds teuer und nicht gerade stabil. Andere Titanschrauben gibts mittlerweile im Netz relativ günstig.

Beim Monty-Vorbau sind sie z.B. schon dran.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder:

















Von der Farbe her passt der Lenker leider überhaupt nicht, aber in schwarzer Ausführung ist er bei Monty nicht mehr erhältlich... Naja

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (30. Oktober 2008)

hast du nun ne lösung gefunden,beim eintritt der leitung in den rahmen?-bin nämlich auch am grübeln..hab mein adamant heut auf 10.23kg gebracht..aber nun wees ick och net weiter..


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Oktober 2008)

Eine gute und leichte Lösung wäre es, eine Ventilkappe vom Autoventil so zuschneiden dass es wie ein kleines Röhrchen aussieht. Die an den Löchern reingeklebt ist denke ich eine gute, leichte und dezente Idee.

Werde ich das nächstemal machen wenn ich die Bremse entlüfte.

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Oktober 2008)

für titan schrauben habe ich da nen schönen link die disk teile fahre ich auch.

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...ow-Profile-Disk-Schrauben-6er-Set::12106.html die habe ich

die kommen noch

http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/...nium-Disk-Brake-Schrauben-8er-Set::10789.html


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du noch Alu Kettenblatt Schrauben zuhause leigen hast dann kannst du die HS33 noch erleichtern.
Schrauben Eckig Feilen und gegen die Stahl Teile am Hebel und am Kolben austauschen, als Leitungsschrauben (glaube nennt sich Fittings(?)). Weiß schon was ich meine


----------



## Trialstriker (1. November 2008)

meint ihr ich kann meine vorderradfelge auch an den flanken lochen allerdings brauch ich dies auch als bremsfläche weil ich hs33 fahre. ich hab mir das bild mal angesehen und das matreial welches dem bremsbelag fehlt is ja recht gering und weil ich nicht viel mit dem vorderrad mache ist doch bestimmt das fehlende alu nicht so schlimm.

was sagt ihr


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. November 2008)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> meint ihr ich kann meine vorderradfelge auch an den flanken lochen allerdings brauch ich dies auch als bremsfläche weil ich hs33 fahre. ich hab mir das bild mal angesehen und das matreial welches dem bremsbelag fehlt is ja recht gering und weil ich nicht viel mit dem vorderrad mache ist doch bestimmt das fehlende alu nicht so schlimm.
> 
> was sagt ihr


nein...

wenn dann nur so 2mm Löcher wie Gilles - das sind aber nur 3g...

bei größeren Löchern ist die warscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass sich die Bremsbeläge verkanten

zudem gehen die Beläge denke ich um einiges schneller runter


----------



## JP Trialer (1. November 2008)

Ich finde der Weiße Lenker steht dem Bike =)

sieht doch garnicht ******* aus...

btw: die Kombo iss göttlich  x)


----------



## curry4king (1. November 2008)

junge du fährst hs33 das hällt nie im leben


----------



## EchoPure (2. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (3. November 2008)

Ich messe heute abend mal nach. Muss jetzt erstmal (an)schaffen gehen 

Vll. bau ich heute abend auch mal wieder etwas weiter. 

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (11. November 2008)

Heute Kinder wirds was geben!

Habe Urlaub und endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Basteln.

MFG


----------



## JP Trialer (11. November 2008)

was hastn heute vor ?

also was willste machen?

*gespannt sei*


----------



## KermitB4 (11. November 2008)

Hmm ist leider nix geworden.

Habe jetzt über 5 Stunden damit verbracht meine VPs zu erleichtern aber ich muss mir eingestehen dass das nix wird.

Ich wollte in der Mitte der Pedale ( wo die Stahlachse durchgeht) die Pedalen durchschneiden dass man die Achse sieht. Wie man es eig. bei Plattformpedalen machen könnte. Aber bei VPs geht es nicht, weil der Käfig nicht starr mit der Pedalkörper verbunden ist. Und der Körper sich somit von der achse wegdreht.

Schade drum! Hatte sie auf 160 Gramm (das Stück). 

Der nächste der sich die Wellgo Titan bestellt, möchte mir bitte bescheidgeben.

Gibt es schon ein Testurteil dazu?

MFG


----------



## ecols (11. November 2008)

Habe gerade die normalen wellgos bestellt.. 40 für 80g wars mir dann doch nicht wert.. ich bin mit 380g ganz zufrieden.. auf die MG-1 mit Ti Achse kommt halt vermutlich noch steuer/zoll.. und der verkäufer hat sich auf ne anfrage mehrere in einem paket zu verschicken bei mir nicht mehr gemeldet..


----------



## Smilymarco (11. November 2008)

Zoll/Steuer kam bei mir nicht drauf, hab insgesamt 75 gezahlt.

Vom Fahrgefühl her sind beide Pedalen exakt identisch. Nur die Waage macht den Unterschied (mit Küchenwaage 75g).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (11. November 2008)

Was wiegen sie jetzt, Marco?

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (12. November 2008)

So hier mal ein Prototyp des Pedales:





Wie sich unschwer erkennen lässt, habe ich den Mittelteil entfernt und durch ein Stahlrohr ersetzt. Eine Gewichtsersparnis ist bis jetzt noch nicht zu verzeichnen wird aber noch kommen wenn das Rohr gegen Alu bzw. Carbon getauscht wird. Ausserdem habe ich da noch ein paar Ideen. 

Habe das Pedal heute getestet und bis jetzt hält es so wie das alte. Lediglich mit der Lagerung habe ich ein Problemchen, weil die nicht mehr so geschmeidig laufen... (macht sich aber beim Fahren nicht bemerkbar)

Gewicht: 179 Gramm


Außerdem ist heute ein Brief von einem gewissen Jan angekommen...

Inhalt:





Das Gewicht hat mich positiv überrascht, weil die Spanner sind jetzt genauso leicht wie meine getunten. Die hatte ich aber einfach zuviel und zu schlampig bearbeitet und die hatten nicht mehr gehalten.

Neu: 11 Gramm




Alt: 11 Gramm




Die Tage werden weitere Neuerungen folgen.

MFG


----------



## echo trialer (12. November 2008)

die kettenspanner sind nicht so gut geworden


aber die pedallen sind krank

MFG


----------



## Monty98 (12. November 2008)

hab die spanner auch (mein einziges TryAll/Koxx-Teil) und muss sagen.. ja.. die spannen halt 
vertrauen hab ich wenig, da sich der massive(re) nach den ersten paar mal spannen verbogen hat. also sobald es die trialtech beim jan gibt kommen die an Rad.


----------



## locdog (12. November 2008)

monty spanner sind vermutlich auch seeehr leicht, und funtzen ohne probleme


----------



## KermitB4 (12. November 2008)

Die Monty-Spanner wiegen laut Angabe: 8 Gramm 

Wäre natürlich auch eine möglichkeit gewesen, aber die sind etwas kleiner. Somit ist der Spannbereich auch geringer. Außerdem ists mir zu kompliziert bei Monty was zu bestellen. Beim Jan genügt ein Anruf und am nächsten Tag ists da.

Die Pedalen halten immernoch bin eben noch mal etwas härter an die Sache ran gegangen. Geht problemlos - jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein paar neue Materialien für die Verbesserung des Prototyps organisieren.

@ EchoTrialer: Die Spanner sind wie gesagt eine Fehlkonstruktion meinerseits... 

MFG


----------



## Smilymarco (12. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Was wiegen sie jetzt, Marco?
> 
> MFG



Um die 310 Gramm, ist aber keine digitale Anzeige, deswegen nur ein ca. Schätzwert


----------



## KermitB4 (12. November 2008)

Naja ganz werde ich da mit meinen VPs nicht hinkommen aber mal schauen wies wird.

Gib mal ein Feedback nach einer längeren Testphase wegen der Achse.

Mal ne kleine Bitte an die Zweiradfraktion.

Hat einer mal ein Bild wo ein Kettenspanner im montierten Zustand zu sehen ist. Ich weiss nicht ob ich den richtig rum eingebaut habe.

Muss ich zum Spannen der Kette den Spanner nach unten drücken oder nach oben?

Eigentlich eine echt peinliche Frage...

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (12. November 2008)

Hier noch eine hübsche Neuigkeit:

Habe heute die blöde goldfarbene Eloxierung meiner HS33-Halteschellen runtergestrahlt. Im gleichem Atemzug hab ich auch gleich noch ein wenig gebohrt.

Gewicht vorher: 46 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell: 43 Gramm
Ersparnis: 3 Gramm

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Oder seht ihr das anders?





MFG


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (12. November 2008)

also wegen der exzenterspanner...die kannste einbaun wie du willst ... aber ich kuck immer das der bubbel an dem man des verdreht oben is...damit ma den beim aufsetzen net verbiegt...
...
ps...stell demnächst ma paar pics von meiner leichtbaumaschine rein... also streng dich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2008)

Heute wurden einige Stahl-Schrauben durch Alu bzw. Titan ersetzt.

Außerdem wurde ein getunter halber TryAll Rockring angebaut und der Standard-Hebel der Hope durch die Carbonversion ersetzt.

Aktuelles Gewicht: 8,86 KG

Gestern habe ich auch einen neuen VR-Reifen bestellt, das sollte das Gewicht noch etwas drücken.

MFG


----------



## JP Trialer (13. November 2008)

8,86 

nicht schlecht !

haste bis jetzt schon echt geil gemacht

gruß


----------



## gatto1410 (13. November 2008)

..echt cool..macht laune deinen umbau mitverfolgen zu können..mein adamantA1 hab ich nun auf 10,12kg und hoffe die magischen 10kg noch zu knacken..


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2008)

ja die 10 Kilo Hürde ist schon echt ein sehr gutes Gefühl. Ging mir beim MTB so.

Danke für das Lob.

Morgen werde ich mal wieder ein paar Bilder schiessen, weil ich eh nicht zum Fahren kommen werde. Heute ist mir meine Kurbel kaputt gegangen (Pedalgewinde rausgerissen).

Habe jetzt noch mehr Ideen was ich noch alles verändern kann. 

Es wird also definitiv weiter gehen, und das Gewicht sinkt weiterhin - versprochen!

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2008)

Achja was mir noch so einfällt, was heute verändert wurde:

Hope Bremsgriffschelle mit Schrauben. Aluschrauben eingesetzt, Schelle gefeilt
vorher: 15 Gramm
aktuell: 8 Gramm
Ersparnis: 7 Gramm

Hope Bremshebel gegen Carbonversion getauscht
vorher: 18 Gramm
aktuell: 11 Gramm
Ersparnis: 7 Gramm

Echo Rockring gegen getunten TryAll getauscht
vorher: 57 Gramm
aktuell: 27 Gramm
Ersparnis: 30 Gramm

Hope Bremsgriffschraube + Mutter gegen Aluversion getauscht
vorher: 4 Gramm
aktuell: 2 Gramm
Ersparnis: 2 Gramm

Aheadschraube gegen Aluversion getauscht
vorher: 7 Gramm
aktuell: 2 Gramm
Ersparnis: 5 Gramm

Schrauben von Hope-Deckel gegen Aluversion getauscht
Gewicht, sowie -ersparnis nicht messbar, da unter 1 Gramm

Hope Bremssattelschrauben gegen Titan-Schrauben getauscht
Gewicht weiss ich gerade nicht mehr, folgt morgen.

MFG


----------



## Sherco (13. November 2008)

mich würden auch mal so die kosten interessieren,wenn du dazu mal was schreiben kannst.


----------



## KermitB4 (13. November 2008)

Bisher habe ca. 150 Euro ausgegeben, und das ist jetzt mal hoch gegriffen.


----------



## mr.mütze (14. November 2008)

und was hast du für lenker und vorbau bezahlt


----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)

ups den hatte ich vergessen mit zu rechnen:

also sind wir bei 300 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)

Habe heute die Hope-Scheibe mal etwas abgespeckt.

Gewicht vorher: 100 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell: 84 Gramm
Ersparnis: 16 Gramm

Somit nur 1 Gramm schwerer als die Ashima Ultralite bzw. Rock-Disc





Jetzt muss sich die Scheibe nur erst wieder neu einschleifen damit die richtig zu macht.

MFG


----------



## gatto1410 (14. November 2008)

..bissl krank sind wa wohl alle..he he..aber schick isse geworden..


----------



## echo trialer (14. November 2008)

Und was hast du jetzt mit der Scheibe genau gemacht ?

mfg


----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)

Die Scheibe war komplett geschlossen von der äußeren Kante. Ich sie jetzt mit Hilfe eines Schleifbocks gezackt gemacht.

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (14. November 2008)

und das bringt so viel haste mal vorher bild büdde


----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)

Ja das bringt soviel.

Hier der Link zum Bild:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=24&category_id=76

Gleich kommen die neuen Bilder vom Bike. Über euer Feedback würde ich mich freuen!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (14. November 2008)

Das hast du aber SCHÖN hin bekommen 

also die scheibe von dir


----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)




----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)

Langsam nimmt das Teil gestalt an:

















Beim Schauen auch auf die Details achten 

Morgen kommt der nächste größere Posten.

MFG


----------



## echo trialer (14. November 2008)

warum sind das denn blaue schrauben bei der hop oben ??


----------



## echo trialer (14. November 2008)

Ansonsten aber GEILE sache


wieviel wiegt das bike jetzt ?


----------



## gatto1410 (14. November 2008)

steuersatz net noch was zu machen?


----------



## KermitB4 (14. November 2008)

Die Schrauben sollten eigentlich alle blau sein, weil die dann einfach besser zu meinem neuen Felgen passen würden. Hatte aber keine anderen mehr. Aber das wird auch noch geändert.

Was den Steuersatz anbelangt, ist dieser mit 84 Gramm nicht sonderlich schwer. Es gibt bestimmt welche die etwas leichter sind. Aber erst werden jetzt mal die größeren Posten in Angriff genommen.

MFG

Edit: So wie das Bike dasteht wiegt es jetzt 8,85 KG


----------



## mr.mütze (14. November 2008)

dei roten schrauben da verkaufste die dann oder wie?


----------



## JP Trialer (14. November 2008)

diese Jetset felgen finde niergendwo im i-net....

ich stell mich warsch. sau blöd an

kann mir mal einer nen Link geben?


----------



## tha_joe (14. November 2008)

An der Gabel geht auch noch einiges, oder? Mal so Richtung gebrauchte Koxx oder so, mit 645g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (14. November 2008)

www.jetset.com.tw

aber auf der seite gibts garkeine Informationen xD

bei mir ist sie Ohne content

ich hätt gern nen Onlineshop wo man die bestellen kann =)


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2008)

Eine gebrauchte Koxx Forxx? Garantiert nicht! Die ist so dünnwandig dass man die mind. jedes halbe Jahr austauschen muss. 

Außerdem kauf ich mir keine so dünneschaftige Gabel, weil mir das für die Vorderrad-Sachen einfach zu riskant ist.

Hoffentlich kommt gleich die Post 

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2008)

Die Koxxgabel hÃ¤lt-und ich arbeite viel mit dem Vorderrad.
Vorher haben Rahmen und das Hinterrad aufgegeben-die Gabel zeigt keinerlei ErmÃ¼dung.


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2008)

Ups ich sehe gerade, dass ich vom Account meiner Freundin schreibe.

Ich vertraue keiner gabel mit einem so dünnen Schaft. Dafür sind mir meinen krummen Zähne zu schade.

Vll ist die Echo SL ja eine möglichkeit. Aber erst kommen dann endlich mal die Laufräder.

Übrigens war die Post gerade da! FREU!!!


----------



## KermitB4 (15. November 2008)

Oh Dear!

Gerade eben ist die nächste Gewichtsgrenze gefallen!!!!

Habe eben die neuen Try-All-Kurbeln (silber, 170 mm, ISIS) draufgebaut
Gewicht vorher: 483 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell: 434 Gramm
Ersparnis: 49 Gramm

Außerdem habe ich die VP-Pedalen noch etwas verändert. Ich fahre jetzt nur den inneren Käfig. Habe diesen etwas bearbeitet und die Schrauben durch Disc-Torx-Schrauben getauscht. 

Gesamtgewicht aktuell: 8,79 KG

MFG


----------



## gatto1410 (15. November 2008)

..mein 26"adamant heut aktuell 10,02kg..fehlen mir also noch 21g um mein ziel zu erreichen..aber wie nur?...seufz..


----------



## KermitB4 (15. November 2008)

Add mich mal in ICQ - ich kümmer mich um den Rest


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. November 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..mein 26"adamant heut aktuell 10,02kg..fehlen mir also noch 21g um mein ziel zu erreichen..aber wie nur?...seufz..



andere Griffe  oder...VR FElge anflexen


----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2008)

Aufgrund mehrerer Anfrage:

Die Ausfräsung am Steuerrohr beträgt 7,5 x 2,8 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. November 2008)

@Kermit: Hast du dir ein bestimmtes Gewicht vorgenommen?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. November 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> @Kermit: Hast du dir ein bestimmtes Gewicht vorgenommen?



Wohl klar. So Leicht wie geht bei akzeptabler Stabilität


----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2008)

Ein genaues Gewicht hatte ich mir ja am Anfang schon nicht vorgenommen. Jetzt immernoch nicht. Darum werde ich einfach mal munter weitermachen. Was am Ende dabei rauskommt ist mir eigentlich egal solange es unter (stabilen) 8,5 KG ist. 

Ich bin dann mal in der Werkstatt und bearbeite die neuen Felgen noch etwas


----------



## Trialstriker (17. November 2008)

haha hast ja recht, fährst ja disk da reißt dir das in kurzer zeit schon weg
also für dich völlig unbrauchbar und ich dachte ich könnte helfen


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2008)

Schön dass du meinen Thread missbrauchst!


----------



## hst_trialer (17. November 2008)

schön, dass er auch die gabel missbraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (27. November 2008)

..umbau eingeschlafen?..schadö..


----------



## KermitB4 (28. November 2008)

Nein nein, keine Sorge.

Arbeite momentan an den neuen Felgen. Diese werden in den Weihnachtsferien dann eingespeicht.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Dezember 2008)

So es gibt mal wieder neues:

VR-Reifen Schwalbe Mow-Joe
Gewicht vorher: 364 gramm (2,0er Version, abgefahren)
Gewicht aktuell: 330 gramm (1,85er Version, neu, getuned)
Gewichtsersparnis: 34 gramm

Gewicht aktuell: 8,76 KG


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt mal wieder neues:

Tretlager:
vorher: FSA Platinum Pro (kaputt) ohne Schrauben: 302 Gr.
aktuell: First ISIS ohne Schrauben: 244 Gr.

Gewichtsersparnis: 58 Gramm


VR-Reifen Schwalbe Mow Joe
vorher: 330 Gramm
aktuell: 315 Gramm

Gewichtsersparnis: 15 Gramm


Kettenstrebenschutz:
vorher: Alter Schlauch 6 Gramm
aktuell: Neoprenschutz 12 Gramm

Gewichtserhöhung: 6 Gramm


Aktuelles Gesamtgewicht: 8,67 KG


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

Mal das ganze hier wieder auf den neusten Stand bringen:

Bin jetzt einige Zeit mit einem VIZ-Carbon-Booster (4-Loch) gefahren, und gemerkt, dass der Rahmen ohne einfach nicht steif genug ist. 

Gewicht Brakebooster inkl. Abstandhalter + Schrauben: 99 Gramm

Gesamtgewicht: 8,73 KG


Gestern habe ich einen TryAll-Booster von einem Forumsmitglied bekommen:




Gewicht ohne Schrauben und Abstandhalter: 46 Gramm

Mittlerweile sieht er so aus:




Gewicht aktuell ohne Schrauben und Abstandhalter: 39 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell inkl. Schrauben und Abstandhalter: 54 Gramm

= 44 Gramm Ersparnis gegenüber dem VIZ

Habe das Teil noch nicht verbaut, aber somit sollte idas Bike wieder um die 8,69 KG wiegen.

P.S. Vielleicht gibt es demnächst eine größere Änderung


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

Mal noch eine Frage:

Wie würdet ihr die Ahead-Kappe des Monty-Ti-Vorbaus tunen? Mir fällt da absolut keine Möglichkeit ein.


----------



## Monty98 (6. Januar 2009)

keine Aheadkappe fahren


----------



## curry4king (6. Januar 2009)

nur einen kleinen streifen
oder aus kunstoff was bauen ich habe sone polystryrol platten damit würde ich irgendwas bauen was stabil genug ist zum einstellen


----------



## Trialstriker (6. Januar 2009)

mal sehen was darauf die nächsten antworten sind


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

Das Problem ist halt der schräge vorbau. Wenn der gerade wäre, würde ich mir einfach eine Carbonkappe zuschneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (6. Januar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt der schräge vorbau. Wenn der gerade wäre, würde ich mir einfach eine Carbonkappe zuschneiden.



Vorbau auf Schaft stecken
Aheadkappe zu ziehen
Vorbau fest ziehen
Aheadkappe rausnehmen

willst du eine Aheadkappe fahren, oder willst du die leichteste Variante?


----------



## echo trialer (6. Januar 2009)

HAMMER brakebooster!!!!

((Aheadkappe so doll abschleifen das es noch stabillganung ist(hatt mein freund auch gemacht))


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich will definitiv eine Aheadkappe fahren weil selbst beim MTB habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2009)

ich hatte mir auch mal aus einer glaub 3 oder 4 mm karbonplatte ne ahead-kappe gefertigt und die hat beim anziehen ordentlich knack gemacht. zum vorspannen geht die nicht, aber als alternative zum ohne fahren vllt.

also mt ner normalen vorspannen und dann mit der carbonplatte nur als halter fahren. denke das könnte gehen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2009)

Ich Fahre ohne A-Head Kappe. Läuft


----------



## Trialside (6. Januar 2009)

Vllt so:

Vorher:




Nacher:




Die roten Punkte können ja dann noch Bohrungen sein...


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

@Trialside,

denkst du nicht, dass sie sich einfach nach innen verbiegt und nicht mehr hält?


----------



## Trialside (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Monty-Kappen noch net gesehen. Ich weiß ja net, wie stark die sind...


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

ich mach dann gleich mal ein Foto. Ich baue jetzt erstmal den Booster dran und wiege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahlberg (6. Januar 2009)

die getunte ahead kappe sollte schon so halten wie Trialside das meint, allerdings würd ich keine löcher mehr rein bohren.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (6. Januar 2009)

Die neuen vom 2009 Modell sehen so aus,nur ohne Löcher.
Gruss Peter


----------



## tha_joe (6. Januar 2009)

Hält, ein Kollege hier aus dem Forum fährt das schon seit Monaten ohne Probleme so, also ran an den Dremel^^. Gruß Joe


----------



## Sebastian G (6. Januar 2009)

die Ahad Kappe hält auf jeden fall, ich habe bei mir sogar noch mehr löcher rein gebohrt und habe sie noch 1mm runter geschliffen und ich fahre die jetzt auch schon ein halbes jahr oder länger.


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

Ohne euren ganzen letzten Kommentare gelesen zu haben, bin ich einfach mal mit der Eisensäge der Aheadkappe zu Leibe gerückt und habe sie so gemacht wies Trialside gepostet hat, nur ohne Löcher.

Sie hält!  
Gewicht voher: 9 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell: 6 Gramm

Gesamtgewicht des Bikes inkl. Brakebooster: 8,69 KG *freu*


----------



## koxxfan (6. Januar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ohne euren ganzen letzten Kommentare gelesen zu haben, bin ich einfach mal mit der Eisensäge der Aheadkappe zu Leibe gerückt und habe sie so gemacht wies Trialside gepostet hat, nur ohne Löcher.
> 
> Sie hält!
> Gewicht voher: 9 Gramm
> ...



Wegen 3g das merkst du doch garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

Da hat einer den Sinn von Leichtbau wohl nicht so ganz verstanden...


----------



## curry4king (6. Januar 2009)

10*3gramm sind auch 30 gramm


----------



## koxxfan (6. Januar 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> 10*3gramm sind auch 30 gramm



Er hat aber keine 10 Stück.


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

wie schon erwähnt: 

da hat einer den sinn von leichtbau nicht verstanden...


----------



## koxxfan (6. Januar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt:
> 
> da hat einer den sinn von leichtbau nicht verstanden...



Dann schreib mal den sinn. Vielleicht das Leichteste Python zu haben ? oder 20" ??


----------



## dane08 (6. Januar 2009)

@koxxfan
guck ma in leichtbau-tuning thread da hatten wir das thema glaub ich schonma 

zur sache:
wieso sollte ne angebohrte/abgeschnittene aheadkappe nicht halten? wirklich große belastung ist da ja net drauf


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2009)

koxxfan schrieb:


> Dann schreib mal den sinn...



Leichtbauweise ist eine Konstruktionsphilosophie, die maximale Gewichtseinsparung zum Ziel hat


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

@Koxxfan, tu mir und allen anderen, die sich für dieses Thema interessieren und poste deinen Krempel im Kochikoch-Thread.


----------



## TRAILER (6. Januar 2009)

so warum 3 enden mach dir doch eine mit 2 enden. dann gehst du runter auf 5 gramm.


----------



## misanthropia (6. Januar 2009)

also bitte... so lange über eine aheadkappe zu reden... sowas ist kein Leichtbau, das ist erbsenzählerei. Den Booster find ich klasse, wenn die ersparnis da so hoch war (im Vergleich zu dem anderen Modell) finde ich das interessant aber sich so lange über eine aheadkappe zu unterhalten und noch dazu zu diskutieren... der Schnee macht uns allen zu schaffen...
Das geilste wort in diesem thread ist bisher "stabillgannung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte mal eine normale Aheadkappe seitlich abgeschnitten und innendrin ausgefräst. Diese ist bereits bei der Erstmontage einfach nach innen in die Gabel weggeklappt. Darum bin ich da jetzt etwas vorsichtiger.

Ich bin heute wieder etwas mehr vom Leichtbauwahn infiziert worden. Der war ja ein paar Wochen ziemlich abgeebbt. Jetzt wird es wieder öfters was zu verzeichnen geben.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2009)

Moin,

kannst Du derzeit vielelicht ein Feedback geben zu dem Schwalbe Mow-Joe Reifen? Weil wenn ich da gut 240 gramm platt machen kann mit wäre das klasse. Eine Bezugsquelle wäre auch ne feine sache.

Was hälste denn von der Echo SL Gabel mit 588 gramm bei 220mm Schaft?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Januar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kannst Du derzeit vielelicht ein Feedback geben zu dem Schwalbe Mow-Joe Reifen? Weil wenn ich da gut 240 gramm platt machen kann mit wäre das klasse. Eine Bezugsquelle wäre auch ne feine sache.
> 
> Was hälste denn von der Echo SL Gabel mit 588 gramm bei 220mm Schaft?



das mit dem mow joe würde mich auch mal interressieren!


----------



## Trialstriker (19. Januar 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Was hälste denn von der Echo SL Gabel mit 588 gramm bei 220mm Schaft?



ich misch mich da mal ein 
ich fahre zwar 20" hab aber die sl gabel dran und muss sagen das is bombig geil das ding 
schön leicht und stabil
ob sich die 26" da sehr viel anders verhält?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2009)

Ich Fahre auch 20" 
hast du sie mal gewogen? Stimmt das Gewicht, oder wird sie nach dem kürzen gar noch Leichter?


----------



## jan_hl (19. Januar 2009)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> ob sich die 26" da sehr viel anders verhält?


http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40069


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Januar 2009)

Also den Mow Joe fahre ich mittlerweile schon in 2. Generation.

Der 1. war noch in der breiten 2,0er Ausführung gewesen. Der jetzige ist der 1,85er und ich bin voll zufrieden damit. Gut ich fahr realtiv selten auf rutschigem Untergrund. Bin ja eher so der Paletten- und Citytrialer. Aber ich bin voll zufrieden, weil der ist recht günstig, leicht und hält einfach länger durch die etwas härtere Gummimischung.


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich bins nur...

So wie es bei mir fahrtechnisch höher geht, muss das Gewicht weiter runter 

War eben mal wieder in der Werkstatt und habe die Try-All-Felge etwas erleichtert. Habe jedes 2. Loch rechteckig gefeilt. Deweiteren habe ich 4 Löcher um das Ventilloch gebohrt.

Gewicht der eingespeichten Felge vorher: 735 Gramm
Gewicht jetzt: 694 Gramm

Muss aber noch 6 weitere Löcher auffeilen. 

Momentan fahre ich die Felge noch mit schwerem Coroplast als Felgenband, was natürlich das Gewicht nach oben drückt. 

Die Kette hatte ich vor kurzem auch gewechselt ( von Cool Chain schmal auf breit) was sich auch negativ auf das Gewicht ausgewirkt hat. Die schmale kommt aber wieder drauf.

Aktuelles Gesamtgewicht: immernoch 8,69 KG


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:









Und hier mal der verbaute Booster:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (24. Februar 2009)

hast du das ventielloch verstzt vorne wenn nicht mach das. mach neben den felgenstoß ein loch fürs ventil und auf der anderen seite 2 löcher neben einander ich stelle dann mal ein bild von meiner rein.

gruß marcel


----------



## Goettinger (24. Februar 2009)

@ Kermit

hab die schmale cool chain gegen ne Rohloff slt 99 trial kette gewechselt...
60g leichter


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Haltbarkeit bzw. Reissfestigkeit? Kannst du dazu schon was sagen? 

Weil 60 Gramm hören sich verlockend an, sollen aber auch vernünftig gespart werden 

@ Mütze-Glatze  Die Idee ist gut, darauf wäre ich im Leben nicht gekommen. Danke!

Hat die Felge eigentlich nur eine Naht oder besteht sie aus 2 einzelnen Hälften?


----------



## Sebastian G (24. Februar 2009)

Die Felgen haben normal nur eine Naht.

Aber an den Pedalen die du gerade verbaut hast kannst du doch auch noch eine menge machen 

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Danke! Also werden die dann bei der Fertigung praktisch zusammengebogen und miteinander fest verbunden. - Wieder was gelernt 

Was würdest du denn an den Pedalen noch tunen? Klar - irgendwann kommen andere dran, aber ich werde die erstmal weiterfahren bist die am Anus sind. Dauert ja bei den VPs nicht allzulange...


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Februar 2009)

so hab ich das gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Und so wird das vom Burli auch gemacht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Februar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @ MÃ¼tze-Glatze






Nungut, also ich denke, dass man da auch etwas mehr rausholen kann am FelgenstoÃ, da die Felge ja lediglich an den Bremsflanken mit Stiften verschlossen ist.. Angabe ohne GewÃ¤hr.


Martin


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

der gute alte Bernie und Ert 

ich denke da lassen sich ohne Probleme die beiden Löcher miteinander verbinden, dass es einen Schlitz ergibt. An der ursprünglichen Ventilloch-Position kann ich dann ja auch ein Rechteck reinfeilen oder?


----------



## quantoxx1040 (24. Februar 2009)

War dein Ziel ned 9KG? Ich glaub irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass du schon drunter bist xD


----------



## locdog (24. Februar 2009)

ich hab das ventilloch am stoss reingemacht und noch 4 locher rund herum 
da wo das ventil war nen fettes quadrat wie beim rest, und halt ohne probleme, vorne. hinten habe ich es noch nicht gemacht


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich habe es ja so gemacht, dass ich um das Ventilloch 4 kleine 5 mm Löcher reingebohrt habe. Auf der Stossseite habe ich ebenfalls 4 Stück reingehauen.

Hatte mir deshalb schon sorgen wegen der Stabilität gemacht, wenn ich da jetzt noch mitten in den Felgenstoss reinbohre. Aber wenn du das sagst, dann versuche ichs mal. 

@ Quantoxx: Ein direktes Zielgewicht habe ich nicht. Ich will einfach mal schauen was so geht. Aber wenn ich das Bike halt wiege, und es steht z.B. 9,28 KG auf der Waage. Dann denke ich mir "Kermit, alte Grablampe, der Weg zu den 8,xx KG ist jetzt auch nciht mehr sooo weit."


----------



## quantoxx1040 (24. Februar 2009)

"Kermit, alte Grablampe, der Weg zu den 8,xx KG ist jetzt auch nciht mehr sooo weit."

Der Spruch gefällt mir  Wenn irgendwann schluss ist bin ich gespannt wieviel es wiegt


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Nicht nur du.

Es gibt noch sooooviel was da verändert werden könnte. Aber das ist alles eine Frage des Geldes. Spontan würden mir einfallen:

- Gabel (Echo SL oder Koxx Forxx)
- Laufräder
- Pedalen (Titan)
- Hinterrad-Bremse (Echo SL)
- Steuersatz (z.B. Crank Brothers Cobalt SL oder ähnlich)
- Tretlager (FSA Platinum TI)
- Titanschrauben für Bremsscheibe und HS33

Ich denke mal, das damit fast die 8,0 KG drin wären.


----------



## quantoxx1040 (24. Februar 2009)

Klingt gut  Ich schau immer mal in das Topic hier rein  Lass die "g" purzeln


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich werde mein Bestes geben (Geld). Problem ist aber einfach, dass ich auch noch mein Marathon-MTB für die kommende Saison auf 9,0 KG runter bringen will... Da muss ich Prioritäten setzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Februar 2009)

... Felgenstoß-Fräßung

@Kermit

am HR-Reifen kann man noch gut Noppen schneiden...

entweder in der 4er Reihe den 1er+4er
oder in der 5er Reihe den 2er+4er


(hört sich an wie beim Zahnarzt^^)


oder beide Sachen - (funktioniert sehr gut, zumindest wenn man sich von 3cm tiefem Schlamm in acht nimmt)


----------



## quantoxx1040 (24. Februar 2009)

Kermit darf ich fragen wie alt du bist?  So als Schüler ist das sicherlich nicht/kaum zu schaffen (?)


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Hi Nos! du lebst ja auch noch.

Was hattest du denn alles mit der Felge angestellt? Hast du die komplett entlackt und dann wieder mit Edding angemalt? Kann mich da nicht mehr so dran erinnern. Was wiegt denn dein komplettes vorderes Laufrad (Felge,Speichen,Nippel, Nabe) ?

Am Hinterreifen mach ich nix mehr, der ist komplett down. Da muss ich eh einen neuen bestellen, und dann widme ich mich den Stollen da mal. Da lassen sich bestimmt 30-40 Gramm noch an Stollen rausholen.

@Quantoxx: ich bin 24


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Februar 2009)

Wehe Du schaffst die 8 Kilo. Dann muss ich mich wohl beeilen. 
Lass das Rocky hinten stehen, mach besser das Trial


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Wie weit bist du denn? Zeig mal was davon!


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Februar 2009)

entlackt, neu lackiert...

konifizierte Speichen

http://www.tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article565


das ganze 7,x Radel kommt bald...


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Februar 2009)

ti schrauben hab ich shcon an der bremsscheibe und die  beiden löcher werden noch verbunden zu nem schllitz hinten hab ich das ventiel loch mitte felgen stoß und drum rum 4 löcher . genau wie bei meiner alten felge. hinten ein großes und 4 kleine löcher vorne alles eckig ausfräsen.

gruß marcel


----------



## gatto1410 (24. Februar 2009)

..na ick fieber weiter gespannt mit..meins geht morgen wieder auf die waage..was gemacht wurde bleibt erstmal geheim..


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Sauber! Ich bin gespannt, Heiko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn das mit der Felgenloch-Vergrößerung nicht immer so eine Heidenarbeit wäre... Ich feil mir da immer einen ab. Wenn ich 5 Löcher schaffe, bin ich immer total broke.

Mir graut es schon vor der HR-Felge...


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Februar 2009)

ich hab jetzt bezahl bare speichen gefunden in 2.0 1.8 2.0 düften auch noch mal bissel leichter sein als die normalen.


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Butted-BMX-Spokes-Speichen-182mm::14374.html gibst noch in anderen längen und 50 stück reichenleider nicht son rotz bei vorn 28 und hinten 32 

gibt es in 182, 184, 186, 188, 192mm dürfte dann auch irgend wie passen


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Februar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der Felgenloch-Vergrößerung nicht immer so eine Heidenarbeit wäre... Ich feil mir da immer einen ab. Wenn ich 5 Löcher schaffe, bin ich immer total broke.
> 
> Mir graut es schon vor der HR-Felge...




kling zwar blöd aber wenn du bissel geschick mit der stich säge hast kannste das grobe damit machen hab ich so gemacht ging dann ganz schnell mit metall blatt natürlich.


----------



## gatto1410 (24. Februar 2009)

..nüscht mehr gewohnt der alte mann..tz tz..dabei mal so mit eifer begonnen..ick werd morgen hoffentlich der 9ner marke sehr nah sein..


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Rechne nochmal nach, wegen der Speichenanzahl. Kleiner Doofi


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Februar 2009)

ach mist oh man die 10 lasse ich dann einfach weg und gut. ist schon spät ich geh penn schöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Das mit der Stichsäge, wird denke ich nix. Weil das ist alles zu eng.

Da muss ich mich wohl weiter an der Feile verausgaben. Das Problem ist halt, dass ich die Felge halt eingespeicht habe und die ständig wieder fahre. Und weil ich (noch) keine Felgen einspeichen kann, muss ich da halt so dran rumschustern.


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Gute nacht!


----------



## gatto1410 (24. Februar 2009)

..armer kermit..daran solls nun scheitern...


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Februar 2009)

bei mir funktioniert Stichsäge ohne Probleme...

wobei Stichsäge geschichte ist... großer Dremel + AluFräßer Konstruktion


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

@ Gatto, gib mir 500 â¬ und ich bin die sorgen los!!!  
Davon kÃ¶nnte ich mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufen, und endlich mal meine LaufrÃ¤der aufbauen lassen...


----------



## gatto1410 (24. Februar 2009)

.he he..dat is hier keen wunschkonzert..feile raus und los..um-aus-und einspeichen is ja nun echt kein ding..bin enttäuscht,wenn du daran scheiterst oder das projekt daran stirbt..


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Februar 2009)

PS: für "faule-Bohrer" wäre es das einfachste zu sparen, und hier zuschlagen

... 2. Gabel zur Sicherheit gleich mitbestellen


----------



## gatto1410 (25. Februar 2009)

..wieder der überteuerte komerz-schlitten..**** off..selbstbau macht mehr spass und is günstiger..


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Februar 2009)

Und die übrigen 6" leg ich mir auch zur sicherheit mal aufs lager ?

Das Projekt stirbt nicht am Feilen!


----------



## gatto1410 (25. Februar 2009)

..dann leg los..taten wolln wir sehn..morgen bekommst mei gewicht wieder zum lesen..26" wohl gemerkt..und dat von nem rookie..ätsch..weest ja wie icks meine..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (25. Februar 2009)

Yeah ein kleines Gewichtsbattle wäre ne kuhle sache und auch ein kleiner Ansporn für mich.

Übirgens es ist "morgen" 

Gute nacht.


----------



## gatto1410 (25. Februar 2009)

..dir auch..battle geh ick aber net ein..kann zwar viel tunen und baun,aber diese wochen is fahren ganz weit vorn..hab ja nach berlin geladen im mai..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Februar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wie weit bist du denn? Zeig mal was davon!



Großes Gewichtsupdate folgt nächsten Monat 
Bin schon unter 9 Kilo (Mit Kette natürlich)


----------



## Goettinger (25. Februar 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Haltbarkeit bzw. Reissfestigkeit? Kannst du dazu schon was sagen?
> 
> Weil 60 Gramm hören sich verlockend an, sollen aber auch vernünftig gespart werden
> 
> ...



sooo also haltbarkeit ist wirklich sehr gut! fahre fast jeden tag und bei mir halten die halbes jahr min.! weiss nur nicht genau ob es die trial version noch zu kaufen gibt... mein fahrradhändler hat noch 3 stück davon....
also ich schwör drauf 
is halt auch gute quali, preislich allerdings knapp 35 euro


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Februar 2009)

@Goettinger : erstmal danke dafür.

@Fuhrpark: naja die 9 KG ist mit dem Rahmen ja noch nicht wirklich Leichtbau 

Ich geh jetzt gleich erstmal in die Werkstatt und zücke die Feile. Also ich werde heute noch das ein oder andere Gramm aus dem Hut zaubern


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Februar 2009)

Frisch aus der Werkstatt:

Der Monty Eagle-Claw ist beschnitten worden. Habe von der äusseren Stollenreihe beidseitig jeweils immer die 2. Stolle weggeschnitten. Mit einem beeindruckendem Ergebnis:









Die VR-Felge wurde auch weiter bearbeitet und mittlerweile ist jedes 2. Loch aufgefeilt.
Gewicht aktuell: 673 Gramm

Hier mal vorab ein Bild bei der noch nicht fertigen Felge:





Gesamtgewicht des Bikes vorher: 8,69 KG
Gewicht aktuell: 8,62 KG
Ersparnis: 70 Gramm


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Februar 2009)

hmmm, porsche felgen?


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Februar 2009)

Ja, aber nicht am Bike  Nur das bike zählt hier!


----------



## locdog (26. Februar 2009)

an den stollen haste aber gewaltig gespart, werd ich auf jeden Fall machen, aber erst wen ich zum verlgeich kommmen kan 

zur VR wurde ich dir nur so viel raten das an der zugspeichen von der disc seite mehr fleich zu belassen als an der nichtdisc seite, ich zb, haber UBERAL 7mm (wen ich mich nichti irre) und halt bislang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quantoxx1040 (26. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Mantel is echt nice


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Februar 2009)

Danke für das Lob.

Ich denke dass ich an der VR-Felge nur noch etwas Kosmetik betreiben werde. Viel mehr gewicht lässt sich da eh nicht mehr rausholen mit den schweren Nippeln, Speichen, Nabe, ect.

In 2 Wochen wird es eine große neuerung geben...


----------



## quantoxx1040 (26. Februar 2009)

Na jetz wirds spannend


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2009)

Update:

Echo Gabel mit 2 weiteren Löchern ala´ Monty versehen:
Gewicht vorher inkl. Steuersatzkonus und Aheadkralle: 840 Gramm
Gewicht jetzt: 835 Gramm

Zoo! Halteschellen weiter erleichtert:
Gewicht vorher: 41 Gramm
Gewicht jetzt: 37 Gramm




Try-All Brakebooster weiter getuned:
Gewicht vorher: 41 Gramm
Gewicht jetzt: 36 Gramm




Und hier noch ein Bild von der Monty Aheadkappe:




Gewichtsersparnis heute: 14 Gramm


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2009)

wer mal lachen will, schaut sich mal die Kommentare in meinem Fotoalbum an. 

Die Laien ....


----------



## quantoxx1040 (27. Februar 2009)

Bike putzen sind bestimmt auch nochmal 20g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2009)

wie meinst du?


----------



## quantoxx1040 (27. Februar 2009)

Na wenn's etwas dreckig ist, bekommste da durch putzen noch paar Gram weg.. verstehst?^^


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2009)

Und wenns sauber ist?


----------



## quantoxx1040 (27. Februar 2009)

xD War ein schlechter Witz meinerseits..


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2009)

Morgen gibts schon die versprochen Neuerung!

Macht sich allerdings beim Gewicht mittlerweile nicht mehr sooo bemerkbar...


----------



## quantoxx1040 (27. Februar 2009)

Immerhin haste die 9kg unterboten..


----------



## gatto1410 (27. Februar 2009)

und ick komm dir auf die schliche,herr kermit..und dat mit nem ebay rahmen..gruss und weiter so..


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2009)

Was für ein Ebayrahmen? Hast du dir einen geholt oder was?


----------



## gatto1410 (27. Februar 2009)

na adamant weg und wieder zum darkhorse zurück..bin bei ca 9,3kg..genaues kommt morgen..


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2009)

Da wird dem Vadder sein Sohn morgen mal schön nachlegen, sofern die Post mir keine Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 

Ich habe heute mal meinen HR-Reifen gewogen: lediglich 901 Gramm!!! Aber das ist nur noch ein Schön-Wetter-Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (27. Februar 2009)

Hey Kermit alter Frickler ,
hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Trial und was du vor hast (die karre halt schön leicht machen ) aber diese Brakebooster müssten dir gefallen:
Procraft, komplett unbearbeitet, 29g. 








Gruß


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Wow, wirklich verdammt leicht. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich meinen Booster komplett unbearbeitet gelassen und hätte mir den gekauft. Aber jetzt sinds nur noch 7 Gramm unterschied...

Wo bekommt man sowas her, nur so rein interesse halber


----------



## gtbiker (28. Februar 2009)

Hi,
kann dir leider nicht sagen wo man die Procraft-booster aktuell herbekommt. Hab selber leider nur einen.
Hab aber noch ne leichtere Alternative:







Wie man sehen kann nur die leine Nase links weggefeilt. Sind original Magurabooster die an manchen Sondermodellen der HS33 dranwaren, 25g das Stück (dreckig).
Ansonsten gibts ja noch die Magura-Carbonbrakebooster mit 16-18g Gewicht, das willst du aber warscheinlich nicht (Plaste halt).
Gruß


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Die Post war eben da! Ich bin dann mal in der Werkstatt


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Der Postbote hat mir folgendes in die Hand gedrückt:






Das war unter Anderem der Inhalt:





Zoo! Python 2005 long, getuned: 1841 Gramm
Neon 2008 short, HS33 + Disc: 1806 Gramm

Leider musste ich feststellen dass mein schöner Try-All-Booster vom Lochabstand hier leider nicht passt. Er ist leider 5 - 6 mm zu schmal  Schlagt mir mal einen passenden, leichten vor.

Desweiteren waren noch die neuen Rockman-Kettenspanner drin








Natürlich habe ich das ganzen gleich mitsamt einer KMC Cool-Chain in schmal verbaut, und das ist das Endresultat:













Aktuelles Gesamtgewicht ohne Brakebooster: 8,48 KG 

Bin mal auf euer Feedback gespannt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Februar 2009)

RegelverstoÃ!? Das Zoo! sollte doch so leicht werden wie's geht


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich konnte einfach nicht anders


----------



## tha_joe (28. Februar 2009)

Haha, du bist einer!  Konsequenter Schritt, find ich cool, irgendwie haben die Neons was. Bin ja mal gespannt wie es jetzt weitergeht! Viel Vergnügen damit...


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Danke Mann!

Werde jetzt gleich mal eine Testfahrt machen. Was ich bis jetzt als Feedback geben kann ist:

Es ist wesentlich direkter als das Zoo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quantoxx1040 (28. Februar 2009)

Schick


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn du einen leichten Booster haben willst der dazu noch gut passt würde ich mir eine Carbonplatte bestellen und das Teil selber machen


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Bekomme jetzt einen aus Alu gelasert. Den werde ich erstmal testen.

Komme eben von der Testfahrt:

Mein lieber Scholli, das Ding geht echt um einiges mehr ab als das Python. Da werden meine alten Rekorde gebrochen!


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Februar 2009)

die reifen sehen im bearbeiteten zustad auch recht fies aus. saubere sache


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Ja da muss ich dir recht geben. Selbiges ist mir beim Anblick der Fotos auch durch den Kopf gegangen.

Schau mal die Reaktionen der Dirt-Fraktion zu den Reifen an (siehe mein Fotoalbum). Posts sind sehr willkommen.


----------



## BastiTrial (28. Februar 2009)

Jetzt wird aber aufgerüstet
Ich hätte noch einen wunderhübschen Adamant Brakebooster der fertig zum tunen wär, auf Lager
Wenn deiner an mein XTP richtig passt können wir ja ein Tauschgeschäft machen. Komm am Montag oder so mal runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Tauschgeschäft lassen wir mal schön gehen. 

Habe eben schon einen Carbon von einem Herrn aus dem Forum gekauft.

Bin erst ab nächste Woche Sonntag wieder daheim. Komm halt gleich mal vorbei, dann bauen wir den steuersatz von dir ein


----------



## BastiTrial (28. Februar 2009)

schade
hab jetzt keine Zeit mach ins Kino...


----------



## duro e (28. Februar 2009)

hahaha geile sache kermit . endlich noch ein neon 20er fahrer . hab auch nur gute erfahrungen damit gemacht . das teil geht wie die hölle beim bunny .
ich hab nen selbst gefrästen booster bei mir hinten dran . auch aus alu . kann mal bilder machen wenn du willst.


----------



## siede. (28. Februar 2009)

also dieser Neon Rahmen hat was... richtig schick geworden


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Danke für das viele Lob.

Ich habe mir eben einen Booster aus einer Alu-Platte selbst geschustert. Jetzt bremst das Teil auch richtig 

Booster Marke "Eigenbau" 26 Gramm

Gesamtgewicht des Bikes jetzt: 8,50 KG


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. März 2009)

eingeschlafen ?? 

hattest du nicht noch 2 neue felgen da ?


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2009)

Felgen ja - aber keine passende naben + Speichen + Bremse.

Übrigens: Gesamtgewicht des Bikes: 8,47 KG


----------



## vollidiot (22. März 2009)

Warum strahlst du nicht die Farbe vom Rahmen ab? Das bringt doch sicherlich auch noch das ein oder andere Grämmchen.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2009)

Weil ich keinen silbernen Rahmen mehr haben möchte. Bin fast 3 jahre den Zoo! gefahren. 

Mal eine Frage:
Ich sehe immer wiedermal dass die Rückseite der Kurbeln abgeschliffen wird. Also hinten an der Rückseite des Pedalgewindes. Wieviel Material kann ich da abnehmen, und was bringt es?


----------



## florianwagner (22. März 2009)

das macht man eigentlich nur wenn die kurbel an der magura schleift. bringen wirds nur n paar gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. März 2009)

du kannst da ein bisschen mit der Flex abschleifen, soviel das du das gewinde nicht erwischst.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2009)

Beeinträchtigt es die Stabilität wenn ich da ein bissi mich verausgabe?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. März 2009)

wir haben da leider zuviel abgemacht.
gewinde angerissen und Kurbel ist danach abgebrochen.


----------



## tha_joe (22. März 2009)

Ich habe meine TryAll wegen dem Magurakolben-Problem bei den flachen Rahmen (CZAR in meinem Fall) runtergeschliffen, bis das Pedalgewinde bündig war bei eingeschraubtem Pedal. Ich halte das für unproblematisch. Ich hab das auch bei irgendeinem der beiden Coustelliers gesehen, weiß nciht mehr welcher. Ich denke es hält, ich hab knappe 100kg, und bei den Gaps um die 2m schlag ich heftigst ein. Also sollte es bei dir auch halten, ich glaub nicht dass du so schwer bist wie ich, oder? Gruß und gut Flex, Joe


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2009)

Der Kermit wiegt 77 - 78 KG (vollgetankt und ready to ride) 

Werde ich morgen mal checken. Bin mal gespannt was da an Gewicht geht. Vll sinds ja so 10 - 15 gramm *träum*


----------



## tha_joe (22. März 2009)

Bisserl was geht schon. Aber es wird nicht die Welt sein...


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2009)

Was hast du da alles dran gemacht ? nur hinten abgeschliffen, oder auch an der seite?


----------



## KermitB4 (23. März 2009)

Habe mir heute die Kurbeln vorgeknöpft und wie oben bebildert, mit dem Winkelschleifer bearbeitet. Außerdem habe ich die silbernen kurbeln noch poliert und jetzt sehen sie vom Farbton her wie die Middelburns aus. Wenn ich gerade auf die Schnelle nur meinen Foto finden würde.... 

Passt finde ich besser zum weißen Rahmen

Gebracht hat es insgesamt etwas über 10 Gramm Ersparnis.

Gesamtgewicht des Bikes: 8,46 KG

@ Joe, welche Kurbellänge hast du?


----------



## KermitB4 (26. März 2009)

Heute ist mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit eingetroffen:

Tiso-Kurbelschrauben aus Alu in blau eloxiert. Diese werden die schweren Brocken aus Edelstahl ersetzen. Bei den Tiso waren 2 schwarze Gummiringe mit dabei. Für was sind die gedacht? Zum seitlichen Abdichten, gegen Schmutz? Brauche ich die unbedingt?

Echo Edelstahl-Kurbelschrauben normal: 43 Gramm
Echo Edelstahl-Kurbelschrauben getuned: 33 Gramm
Tiso Kurbelschrauben Alu: 16 Gramm

Gewichtsersparnis: 17 Gramm


Maxxis - Ultralight Schlauch am VR ausgetauscht: 

Gewicht vorher: 97 Gramm
Gewicht aktuell: 94 Gramm
Ersparnis: 3 Gramm

Gesamtgewicht des Bikes: 8,44 KG

Bilder von den polieren Kurbeln mit den Aluschrauben folgen die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (27. März 2009)

Heute wurde endlich die Magura-Aufnahme an meiner Echogabel entfernt. Gewichtstechnisch hat es ca. 14 Gramm gebracht.

Desweiteren wurden die Gabelholme mit jeweils einem 10 mm Loch versehen. Ala´Monty Gabel


----------

